#   ( ) >   >      YouTube

## RA3CC

(*rmRKK Channel*)   YouTube     :

* .    * 
   "     ".
 X-TV, -,  2011 .

  45:24 (45 . 24 .).
: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUE_z-4ZtYU

* "  . 70 "*
 .    "" 30.11.2011.

  37:31, : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk_tAzdHqwI

** 
 .    "", 14.12.2009.

  03:14, : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYMUygQfUrc

      YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rmRKK

** .    ,  -        7-  (  YouTube  6-  ).

  ,      2012- ,        YouTube!!

----------


## RK1AT

> ,      YouTube       , * QRZ.RU*.


 ,      QRZ.RU  .

  CQHAM        ,   QRZ.RU    ,       ,   " "

----------

